# Bachmann 4-4-0 Dimension Help Needed



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

I am having some decals made up for me for a Bachmann 4-4-0.  I do not have the model yet (in transit), so if anyone out there has a minute to measure their 4-4-0 or 2-6-0, I am looking for the following dimensions:

1. side of the tender tank, length and height
2. end of the tender tank, length and height
3. the small raised (?) part under the cab window, length and height.  (I want to put a name there)
4. Diameter of the number plate
5. Oil headlight, side, length and height

This is a picture of what I am looking for:








Thanks!

Mark


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, I have just sent you a PM re your request.


----------

